# Halloween camping



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Anybody else do the festivals at campgrounds ? The wife and I are in our 4th year and these things are big. We did Addison Oaks in Oakland Co. for 2 yrs but it was to big. 500 -600 kids trick or treating for 2 hours, real good haunted forest and hay ride but a 1 to 1 1/2 hour wait. Metamora SP does 3 weekends and are booked months in advance. This year we have 3 sites, kids and grandkids and the little ones have a ball. People decorate their sites to the max with some pretty good stuff. My wife is addicted, she comes home talking about what she will do next year.


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

I have never been to a campground for Halloween, but I love to participate in all of the Halloween activities. A camp sounds like alot of fun ..My kids are older now, but I took them to any spooky activity I could for years and we all loved it. I still take my youngest just to scare her a bit...LOL. I might like to check into the camping thing because once I get done with school, I can actually plan things like that again...


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great time..Might have to try it some time. I love camping


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

We've been doing the Halloween camping thing for over 10 years and love it what a blast , this year were headed to Waterloo S.p. in 2 weeks . We have halloween camped at Lakeport s.p. yankee springs s.p. port cresent s,p. old orchard park . I think my favorite one for halloween camping is Lakeport S.p.



Larry


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

It's the only weekend in October and November that I don't hunt!!

The kid's have a blast, and so do the adults. We usually camp with 3 to 5 familys and have our little block or trailers together.

It's been at Port Cresant in the thumb every year, but we've talking about trying it somewher else.

If you haven't done it, Try it! Especially if you have little ones!


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

Another thing I would like to try is going to Dearborn (Greenfield Village) for Halloween. I have been told they have people dress in period clothes and pass out candy along the way. I think that would be kind of interesting and lots of fun. I just have not been there to do that, either. Camping sounds like a real good time, even if my youngest is 13...LOL. I might have to be the big kid running around enjoying the activities.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

For the last 4 years I've always been at my friends house. While they're dishing out candy, I'm squatting next to a bush wearing my Gillie. It's so eaaaassy scarring the crap out of the little beggars. 

I've started to concentrate on the parents and the kids that are to old to be going out, but do anyway!

Unfortunately the Lady of the house got a HUGE pay raise and is now afraid of law suits. Look like it's time to paralyze my hood instead.

Mitch

:yikes::evil::yikes:


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> For the last 4 years I've always been at my friends house. While they're dishing out candy, I'm squatting next to a bush wearing my Gillie. It's so eaaaassy scarring the crap out of the little beggars.
> 
> I've started to concentrate on the parents and the kids that are to old to be going out, but do anyway!
> 
> ...


A little scare on Halloween never hurt anyone...:lol:..that is part of the fun!! :yikes::lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Man halloween was Carries favorite time. we enjoyed camping ans also Greenfield village was a blast. Susie you will like that.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

We went to Seven Lakes SP on Thur. and got back Sunday evening. Pretty chilly, heaters at night and big fires in the day. Grand kids and kids had a ball and slept like rocks Sat. night. As a bonus the wifes hard work paid off and we won Best Decorated Site.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Happy Jack said:


> Anybody else do the festivals at campgrounds ? The wife and I are in our 4th year and these things are big. We did Addison Oaks in Oakland Co. for 2 yrs but it was to big. 500 -600 kids trick or treating for 2 hours, real good haunted forest and hay ride but a 1 to 1 1/2 hour wait. Metamora SP does 3 weekends and are booked months in advance. This year we have 3 sites, kids and grandkids and the little ones have a ball. People decorate their sites to the max with some pretty good stuff. My wife is addicted, she comes home talking about what she will do next year.


My youngest son will be out at Metamora this weekend with his cousins and my BIL. We've gone for several years but unfortunately my wife and I can't make it this year due to a prior committment.


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

I sent my daughter to Sleepy Hollow campground for the day~~this weekend. They had campsites all decorated and prizes for the best animation, etc. She had a great time with her cousins and this was the first time she had been there. She took about 200 pictures to share when she got home. She is talking about "having" to be there next year, as well. They had hay rides, trick or treat, and many people dressed for the occasion along with decorated camp sites. Of course, the hot dogs and smores made this even better.


----------

